# Throttle body bolt size.



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

Ordering a crap-ton load of hardware and figured I'd buy some spare bolts for
the throttle body on my rocco. Anyone know what size they are? 
They're the bolts that hold the throttle body to the intake manifold.


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

According to ETKA. they are M8x40 allenhead

P/N: N 014 717 2 - Allen key head bolt M8x40 - 4pcs
P/N: N 012 229 3 - spring washer 8x15x0,5 - 4pcs


for future information, the 16v has M8x60mm. P/N: N 014 714 5


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks, you are the man!


----------

